# Carvin DC727 vs DC700 - And some general questions about Carvin 7 string



## Tritono (Sep 30, 2011)

Im considering to buy a Carvin 7 string because I want a 7 string 25.5" fixed bridge guitar. Actually I have a RG1527z and I dont like it. 

The DC727 has a fixed bridge with adjustable options like string height (I like this type of bridge). It has a 14" radius (I dont know if this is a bad or good thing) and passive pickups (I preffer passives over actives). The body is not as contourned as in the DC700 and I have read in this forum that some people found uncomfortable the body shape to support the picking arm and in the high frets for the fretting hand.

The DC700 has a tune-o-matic bridge (I never had one of this but I dont like the fact that you cant setup individual string height), a 20" radius, active pickups (I dont like) and is supossed to be more comfortable for shredding playing overall.

My RG1527z has a 16" radius and even with 16" when I do bendings in the first string from 15th fret and go down I get some type of buzz or semi dead note. I want to try the 20" radius option but I dont like some features of the new DC700 model. I need to decide what model to choose based in what features I want to keep and lose. What do you think?

* And about Carvin 7 string in general. Are they comfortable guitars? I have heard from some good guitarists that the neck is not comfortable. Can you elaborate?

Thank you.


----------



## Bigfan (Sep 30, 2011)

My old Carvin 727 was pretty comfortable, but I sold it in favour of Ibanezes as I prefer them. It was pretty solid, with decent fretwork, no visible finish flaws and a sturdy bridge. I'd recommend it if you're more of a Gibson-guy in terms of neck-size (mind you, it is a lot more comfortable than a les paul).

EDIT: We also have a Carvin thread with pics and advice for you: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/148883-carvin-7x7-club.html


----------



## troyguitar (Sep 30, 2011)

You can get a different radius on the 727 if you order by phone. You can also go for the rounded body sides option if you want a more comfortable body.

The necks are not Wizard-thin (they're rather middle of the road in size IMO, thinner than Schecter, similar to a Jackson soloist) but I never had any issues with mine playing anywhere up to the 24th fret.


----------



## littledoc (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm on my third DC727 and they've all been supremely comfortable, but personally I prefer the non-rounded body edges. They're comfortable and the non-rounding makes it very easy to access the upper register. I owned an RGD2127Z for a couple of weeks prior to acquiring my current DC727, and I found the access to the upper frets to be comparable. 

Radii tend to be a preference thing, like neck shapes. For me, DC727s hit a sweet spot on both. Ibanez necks tend to feel too thin and flat for my taste, and I like the feel of a slight contour on the fingerboard  seems to make legato a bit easier for me. If you look at the specs, the Carvin necks are only a couple of mm thicker than the Ibanez ones, but they're more a C-shape that flattens out subtly as they near the body. 

Besides, although I do like active pickups, Carvin offers their active preamp for their passive pickups, which to me is like the best of both worlds. Although as many will tell you, swapping out pickups will require a small amount of routing to the pickup cavity.


----------



## Tritono (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks for the information . I contacted Carvin via mail and they say yes to the optional 20" radius for the DC727 or 747.



littledoc said:


> I'm on my third DC727 and they've all been supremely comfortable, but personally I prefer the non-rounded body edges. They're comfortable and the non-rounding makes it very easy to access the upper register. I owned an RGD2127Z for a couple of weeks prior to acquiring my current DC727, and I found the access to the upper frets to be comparable.
> 
> Radii tend to be a preference thing, like neck shapes. For me, DC727s hit a sweet spot on both. Ibanez necks tend to feel too thin and flat for my taste, and I like the feel of a slight contour on the fingerboard  seems to make legato a bit easier for me. If you look at the specs, the Carvin necks are only a couple of mm thicker than the Ibanez ones, but they're more a C-shape that flattens out subtly as they near the body.
> 
> Besides, although I do like active pickups, Carvin offers their active preamp for their passive pickups, which to me is like the best of both worlds. Although as many will tell you, swapping out pickups will require a small amount of routing to the pickup cavity.



I feel very flat the 16" on my RG1527z. I have played strats and I found more comfortable the strats radius than the 16" on my Ibanez. But Im experimenting since the beginning some type of buzz or semi partial dead note when I bend the first strings from the 15th fret and below (like if the guitar dont have a fall away in the fretboard but it has). That is the main reason for me to consider the 20" radius. Im a mad bend guy. In your 14" Carvin do you experiment something like this? I need to mention that my pick attack is heavy and most of the time when I has the problem is when I bend the string quickly. If I pick normal and bend slowly and I dont have any buzz.

Like some guys mentioned and I checked with Carvin, I can get a 20" radius option for the DC 727 or 747. Is there an advantage in the DC700 model vs the DC727 or 747? the rest arm area for the picking hand is like an Ibanez but what other things?


----------



## thrsher (Sep 30, 2011)

if you option 50 the 20 radius on dc727, you void the return policy


----------



## Phrygian (Sep 30, 2011)

the pickups. 

the dc7x7 have passive pickups, but most people tend to swap those out for something else. (the problem there is that their cavities are a tad bit smaller than your average passive pickup so some routing needs to be done.)

the dc700 has active pickups and industry standard active size cavities, so swapping them out for EMG's is a walk in the park. 


i'm ordering my second dc727 these days, as i like passive pickups and i already got one 727 with rounded edges so i want one without. i am trying out the pointy headstock though


----------



## Tritono (Sep 30, 2011)

thrsher said:


> if you option 50 the 20 radius on dc727, you void the return policy



Hey thrsher I live in Chile, so I dont know if the policy return will work in first place because I live faraway?



Phrygian said:


> the pickups.
> 
> the dc7x7 have passive pickups, but most people tend to swap those out for something else. (the problem there is that their cavities are a tad bit smaller than your average passive pickup so some routing needs to be done.)
> 
> ...



I like passive pickups too! About the rounded edges: why they would be more comfortable than the Ibanez type edges?


----------



## illimmigrant (Sep 30, 2011)

I just got my DC727 (proper NGD coming...) and I opted to get it a few months ago for similar reasons. I was tired of waiting for Ibanez to put out a 7-string with a fixed bridge and something other than a basswood body. As far as the neck goes, I love Ibanez necks.  They've always felt right in my hands, so of course the Carvin neck feels thick, but not uncomfortable, just different. 20" radii neck feel too flat and uncomfortable to me, but like it has already been said, it's a matter of preference. Try some out before you pay the extra charge at Carvin so you know what feels best to you. I also did not get the rounded body sides option and the body feels just fine. I have played other rounded-body instruments and did not really care for it, but again, this is all preference.
Sound wise though, I was blown away with how big the guitar sounded. Found myself asking why there aren't more metal guitarists using these instruments.


----------



## orakle (Sep 30, 2011)

i play classical guitar a lot, and everytime I think, I need a flat radius 7 -.-'

I wonder if carvin would agree to make a flat radius fixed 7

hmmm


----------



## kmanick (Oct 1, 2011)

20" is pretty flat. My Rico has it and it took me a while to get used to it but now I love it. It's extremely easy to play and you get get crazy low action (if you like) very no fret out.
It does feel different though, I'm used to 12-16 compound tht Jackson/Charvel/GMW uses, so when going back to one of my 6's it takes me a few minutes to settle in again.
As far as the Carvin necks go?
As littleDoc said, they fall in between an Ibby neck and a Schecter neck they are more C shaped so they feel a tad thicker but they actually are not.
@ years agao I had a DC727 and a J custom 8527
and I took them to the Axe Palace and e used my digital caliper to measure the necks of these two and a Rico shred profile. The carvin neck was a couple of millimeters thicker (that's all) it's the back shapes that makes them feel different.
I personally loved the neck on the Carvin I had, it was my main guitar for 2 years before I got my rico. I had other issues with it that made me look elsewhere
but if I was in the market for a fixed bridge 7 it would be a Carvin.


----------



## Edika (Oct 1, 2011)

One small problem is that the DC700 is a new model and nobody has one in his hands to give an opinion. There are some people that have ordered it and will be getting it soon so if you can wait for a while I think some NGD's will be popping up with these. Since the actives are made by Carvin it would be interesting to see how they compare with the other active brands (EMG, SD).

Concerning the DC7x7 guitars, I have a 747 with the rounded body and the 14" radius. Never had a problem with buzzing or semi dead notes while bending fast (only by sloppy technique ) so I don't think you will have a problem if you don't choose the 20". I can't compare it to an Ibanez guitar since I haven't played one but for me the neck is very comfortable. It seems more comfortable than the Carvin DC series six string guitars. It is one of my effortless guitars when playing and I feel my fingers flying when I compare it to my other guitars. I never had so much of a problem with the body digging in my sides or not being able to reach the upper registers. Maybe the cutaways in the DC700 will be better but I don't think they are as bad as some people make them out to be. I like the passive Carvin pups (I am a minority it seems) and if you buy the 727 model you can have the active preamp that sweetens the clean sound a lot (it is a piezzo system so more acoustic tones). If you don't like the pups then it is a problem to replace them as people have mentioned about the routes.


----------



## Camer138 (Oct 2, 2011)

i have a DC727
pics here: Carvin.com BBS :: View topic - NGD DC727(first Carvin)

I love this guitar. non rounded sides. extremely comfortable and well balanced. great tone, was noticably better than my esp horizon nt-ii tone-wise.. i noticed right away it sounded much more alive, even with the stock pickups. I now have a CL/LF set and it sounds great as well.. the only thing I wish is that carvin offered 26" or 26.5" lengths.


----------



## Phrygian (Oct 9, 2011)

Tritono said:


> I like passive pickups too! About the rounded edges: why they would be more comfortable than the Ibanez type edges?



You know what, i dont know, i have absolutely no experience with ibanez whatsoever so someone else should chime in on that. 

all i know is that my round bodied dc727 feels great, ive never had any problems with the forearm bevel on it. the rounded edges are more aesthetic than anything imo, the bevel is pretty much the same on rounded and non-rounded DC727's as far as ive understood.


----------



## gator99 (Oct 10, 2011)

thrsher said:


> if you option 50 the 20 radius on dc727, you void the return policy



When I ordered my DC727 in early 2010, I ordered it with a 20 inch radius and it didn't void my 10 day return policy (my request for a 5 way blade switch voided my 10 day return). Maybe Carvin has changed its policy since then?

Obligatory pics:


----------



## Nic Martens (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi guys! I just ordered me a DC727 lefty. I have the "luck" being a Belgian, so I have to wait for approx. 10 weeks!!

Here are the specs:
LN-Floyd Rose Locking Nut
MAH-Maple neck/mahogany body
FT-Bookmatched 4A Flamed Maple Top
CG-Clear gloss finish
FSR-Ruby red stain Flame
BST-Blackburst edges
DTS-Deep Triple Step Color Process
5MW-Maple Neck w/2 Walnut Stripes
NS-Neck covered by optional top wood
PSN-Painted satin finish back of neck (matches body color)
 7PH-7-string pointed headstock 4+3
 FPH-Flamed maple headstock matches body color
 EB-ebony fingerboard
DAB-Abalone diamond inlays
 FR-med-jumbo frets .048 H .103 W
 R14- 14 fretboard radius
 C26B- C26 Bridge pickup
C26N- C26 Neck pickup
 AC- Active/passive electronics w/ coil splitters, phase switch
 400- Black coils w/ black bezels
 BC- Black hardware
 1056- Elixir Light Gauge .010-.056
BL- Black Logo
 HC11- Form-fitted ABS Hardshell Case
 SL- Dunlop straplocks
 GS25- guitar strap

I have the result in mind... It has to be stunning, right? So are a lot of DC's over here. 
I will post some pics when it arrives... The wait is killing me already!!


----------

